# un oubli



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Ciao, c'è un "sotto-forum" Italiano-francese, ma non ne vedo uno per "Francese-italiano"... 

Cerco come dire "un oubli (sostantivo)" nella lingua di Dante, per piacere. Granzie in anticipo!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
a seconda del contesto (necessario), Dante potrebbe dire "oblio".


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Grazie, il contesto è quando si cerca una parola e non può (puó?) trovarla.

E se Dante parlasse oggi nel XXI° secolo?  

(Errore di battitura  corretto.)


----------



## alfaalfa

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> può



  Oblio si dice anche oggi.
Dicevo del contesto perché potresti avere una traduzione migliore


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Grazie! E hai ragione, il contesto è indispensabile!


----------



## alfaalfa

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> il contesto è quando si cerca una parola e non può (puó?) trovarla.


Vuoto di memoria (se intendi dire: quando si cerca di ricordare una parola e non ci si riesce).


----------



## symposium

Un lapsus? Ce l'ho sulla punta della lingua ma non mi viene?


----------



## ganesa2242

Forse "un oubli" si può dire in francese, ma personalmente non avrei detto "J'ai un oubli". In francese, avrei detto "J'ai un trou (de mémoire)" (vuoto quindi?) 
@symposium : un lapsus, non credo. Un lapsus se non sbaglio è quand dici una cosa per un'altra.


----------



## alfaalfa

Personalmente non avrei mai detto "ho un lapsus" ma _lapsus (memoriae)_ è corretto in italiano.


----------

